# SR20DE to VE??



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Like the thread says can we do a sort of LS-VTEC type deal between the DE and VE?? Isn't the block pretty much the same?? I don't mean to be a dumbass, but I thought it could work.:balls:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

StreeEdwellR said:


> *Like the thread says can we do a sort of LS-VTEC type deal between the DE and VE?? Isn't the block pretty much the same?? I don't mean to be a dumbass, but I thought it could work.:balls: *


Anything's possible and workable, but good luck finding a VE head by itself. The blocks are pretty much the same, save for a few internal changes and the necessary VVL equipment.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

That's what I thought.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

what year did the sr20ve come out? 95?


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

couldnt the head be ordered straight from nissan, they must have it as a replacement part? and anybody out there ever done this, my 91 sentra ser is hungry for a little more power


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i doubt it would be that simple.... for vvl, you would need the head and the computer box that goes with it... and maybe even the intake manifold (so it will match up with your box...), all in all, at price and with shipping, you could probably get a used SR20VE for that much money.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah, I think so too. Jus' tryin' to see if I could get VVL the cheap ass way, guess not!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I've read that the head will not bolt on to anything but the B15 Sentra block due to some diferences in the water jackets.I know it can't be used on a S13-15 motor.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

whats. DE mean and whats VE? and i seen a motor that sed NEO VVL i kno what VVL is but whats that NEO part? its basicaly like our nisan's vtec?.......


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*stevenik*...

D- dual overhead camshaft, V- variable valve lift

Read the SR20VE FAQ on www.sr20deforum.com 

...it's informative as well as a little frustrating for those of us with little electronic ability and money.


----------



## raven (Aug 17, 2003)

:balls:


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

Just buy the SR20VE motor as a whole. There are upgrades on the bottom end that are very helpful. 
Larger volume oil pump and piston squirters to name a few....

Jim Wolf ECU would take care of the engine management and then you'd just need some sort of controller for the cam switching solenoids (MSD boxes, etc..)


----------

